# Single-plex receptacle in garage?



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

I sometimes encounter "single-plex" receptacles in garages of newer houses.
Does this have something to do with 210.21(B)(1)
Does it have something to do with dedicated laundry circuits? Though I do not recall seeing plumbing adjacent to these outlets.

*210.21(B)(1) Single Receptacle on an Individual Branch Circuit.*
A single receptacle installed on an individual branch circuit shall have an ampere rating not less than that of the branch circuit.

*I also saw this on a Mike Holt forum but I think the article number is wrong:*
Receptacles. You can use 15A or 20A receptacles on 20A circuits as long as there is more than one receptacle on the circuit. For these purposes, a duplex receptacle is considered to be two receptacles [210.21(B)(3)].


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Dedicated central vac receps.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

It's from guys who still think the GFI exception exists.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

480sparky said:


> Dedicated central vac receps.


Could be for a beer fridge or freezer.


----------



## Semi-Ret Electrician (Nov 10, 2011)

swimmer said:


> I sometimes encounter "single-plex" receptacles in garages of newer houses.
> Does this have something to do with 210.21(B)(1)
> Does it have something to do with dedicated laundry circuits? Though I do not recall seeing plumbing adjacent to these outlets.
> 
> ...


A single receptacle installed on an individual branch circuit must have an ampere rating not less than that of the branch circuit. For example, a single receptacle on a 20-ampere individual branch circuit must be rated at 20 amperes in accordance with 210.21(B)(1); however, two or more 15-ampere single receptacles or a 15-ampere duplex receptacle are permitted on a 20-ampere branch circuit in accordance with 210.21(B)(3).


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Could be for a beer fridge or freezer.


All 2 or 3 of these I've encountered have been original equipment on tract houses built after 1998.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

During that time frame, there were exceptions for single recepts and GFI protection. I don't have anything earlier than the '08 on my computer so I cannot quote you the exact exceptions.


----------



## swimmer (Mar 19, 2011)

Speedy Petey said:


> It's from guys who still think the GFI exception exists.


A general contractor once told me something about the GFI exception. I couldn't find anything to back up his claim.


----------



## Deep Cover (Dec 8, 2012)

From the 05

Exception 1

Receptacles that are not readily accessible.

Exception 2

A single recept or a duplex recept for two appliances located within dedicated space for each appliance that, in normal use, is not easily moved from one place to another and that is cord-plug connected.

These exceptions specifically for garages and basements.


----------



## Speedy Petey (Jan 10, 2007)

swimmer said:


> A general contractor once told me something about the GFI exception. I couldn't find anything to back up his claim.


Depends on what you consider a "newer" house. 
I take this as something only a few years old.
The exception was last in the 2005 NEC as Deep quoted.


----------



## crazyboy (Nov 8, 2008)

Speedy Petey said:


> It's from guys who still think the GFI exception exists.


 It does here. :thumbup:


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Nov 18, 2012)

We used to use a single for a one on one plug in , for the gfi exception. Example : garage door opener ect ect 
I take it in the newer resi code it's no longer that way ?


----------



## mart6992 (May 16, 2012)

those are probably "freezer plugs", as we call them locally, which are part of the exception


----------



## Jim Port (Oct 1, 2007)

The exception for simplex receptacles without GFI protection was removed. Now all garage receptacles require GFI protection including the garage door opener.


----------



## 24hrsparkey (Nov 18, 2012)

Bingo. ( that's exactly what I would have guessed) 

Thank you .


----------

